# Road trip to Florida... Can I bring my pistol?



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I think I already know the answer to this one, but i'll ask it anyways. In December me and my girlfriend are driving to Florida for vacation. It'd be nice to take my pistol for that added sence of security, but, I'm sure once I cross the MA border its illegal. Does anyone know of a way to get a temporary permit to allow me to carry during the trip or would I need to get one from every state i go through? Its too bad there can't be a universal permit... If the state of MA felt safe in giving me a Class A LTC than why is it that all of a sudden its invalid once i cross state lines... :roll: Seems to me like there a little "ball busting" going on here when it comes to our 2nd Ammendment right...


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

So I take it then you are not an LEO. If not, then you need to speak with every state/jurisdiction you are traveling through for permit info.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Nope.. very close with 3 agencies though. I honestly can't think of a good reason for other states not to honor MA permits. Super strict gun laws only make it a hassle for law obiding citizens to bear arms. If a criminal wants to obtain a gun, he can, and will, regardless of how many laws there are.


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Try and get an out of state LTC for Florida.

United States Code, TITLE 18, section 926A 

Interstate transportation of firearms - > Notwithstanding any other provision of any law or any rule or regulation of a State or any political subdivision thereof, any person who is not otherwise prohibited by this chapter from transporting, shipping, or receiving a firearm shall be entitled to transport a firearm for any lawful purpose from any place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm to any other place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm if, during such transportation the firearm is unloaded, and neither the firearm nor any ammunition being transported is readily accessible or is directly accessible from the passenger compartment of such transporting vehicle: Provided, That in the case of a vehicle without a compartment separate from the driver's compartment the firearm or ammunition shall be contained in a locked container other than the glove compartment or console.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes I would check w/ florida regarding an outta state LTC, florida LTC's are honored by 13 other states (not MA) becareful in New York. 

I wold rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I believe Florida is accepting of MA LTC's. Also, if Im not mistaken, there is a difference in gun laws if you are driving through a state without stopping, and stopping in state on your way....but as stated it'd be worthwhile to double check.


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

Leave it at home, it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

BigDog15 @ Sat October 23 said:


> Leave it at home, it's not worth the hassle.


Do you know this from experience?

You are covered by that US code as long as you dont stop. Yes, stopping for gas could change your status in the state, do so under extreme caution.

FL Does offer temporary LTC's. Call the jurisdiction you will be staying at, and find out how to get one. I spoke with a LEO about 3 weeks about this, and he used florida as an example becasue they are one of a few states that offer such LTC. Apparetnly its a temporary that has to be returned when you leave, my friend said he's heard of people being hunted down and fined in new england for not returning FL Temp LTC's.. The specific jurisdiction he refered to was Ft Lauderdale i believe, but could be invorrect on that one...


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

You stated you are close to getting on with 3 different departments. Why would you want to mess up you chances by bringing your pistol to Florida? If you get stopped out of state and cited or worse, for carrying it over state lines, your chances with those 3 departments could be in jeopardy. 
Is Micky Mouse really that dangerous?


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Zuke @ Sat Oct 23 said:


> You stated you are close to getting on with 3 different departments. Why would you want to mess up you chances by bringing your pistol to Florida? If you get stopped out of state and cited or worse, for carrying it over state lines, your chances with those 3 departments could be in jeopardy.
> Is Micky Mouse really that dangerous?


Was just asking a question pal... I'm not stupid. No, its not worth messing up my career. I'm just saying that I disagree with the laws. While it may be legal to have it locked in my vehicle, unloaded with ammo locked up as well seperatley, that doesn't do me any good if i needed it. The reason i would want to take it in the first place is for the road trip part of the trip. I'm pretty sure I could take Mickey Mouse unarmed...


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

EMcNeice @ Sat 23 Oct said:


> Seems to me like there a little "ball busting" going on here when it comes to our 2nd Ammendment right...


Just a little? In this state, there's plenty of ball busting going on with the 2nd amendment.

Bryan


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

John J @ 23 Oct 2004 07:24 said:


> Try and get an out of state LTC for Florida.
> 
> United States Code, TITLE 18, section 926A
> 
> Interstate transportation of firearms - > Notwithstanding any other provision of any law or any rule or regulation of a State or any political subdivision thereof, any person who is not otherwise prohibited by this chapter from transporting, shipping, or receiving a firearm shall be entitled to transport a firearm for any lawful purpose from any place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm to any other place where he may lawfully possess and carry such firearm if, during such transportation the firearm is unloaded, and neither the firearm nor any ammunition being transported is readily accessible or is directly accessible from the passenger compartment of such transporting vehicle: Provided, That in the case of a vehicle without a compartment separate from the driver's compartment the firearm or ammunition shall be contained in a locked container other than the glove compartment or console.


Florida WILL issue an out of state LTC. My advise if you are set on carrying to FL is to get the permit, then you are allowed to transport between the two states.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Florida WILL issue an out of state LTC. My advise if you are set on carrying to FL is to get the permit, then you are allowed to transport between the two states.[/quote]

My understanding is that even if i do get an LTC from FL, it is still illegal to carry the loaded firearm on my person during the trip. I'm sure I will be stopping at least once on the side of the road to sleep, and breaking down is always a possibilty. I'll just take some OC with me. As others have said, it doesn't seem worth the hassle... the last thing i want to do to jeopardize my chances with the acencies i'm applying for.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

"Florida WILL issue an out of state LTC. My advise if you are set on carrying to FL is to get the permit, then you are allowed to transport between the two states.[/quote]

My understanding is that even if i do get an LTC from FL, it is still illegal to carry the loaded firearm on my person during the trip. I'm sure I will be stopping at least once on the side of the road to sleep, and breaking down is always a possibilty. I'll just take some OC with me. As others have said, it doesn't seem worth the hassle... the last thing i want to do to jeopardize my chances with the acencies i'm applying for."

I mean this in the most sincere way.....is someone trying to kill you, or does the mob have a hit out on you? Why do you need to even take a gun on vacation?


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

[quote="I mean this in the most sincere way.....is someone trying to kill you, or does the mob have a hit out on you? Why do you need to even take a gun on vacation?"[/quote]

Yes, Robocop, you are exactly right! I thought I had made my point, but i guess not. Like I said before, the fact that I am driving 1300+ miles, anything could happen. Break down, ect... Just like to be prepared for the worst. I work with the absolute bottom of the barrell of society at my job, as well as people with severe mental illness so i tend to be on the defensive side. i think the question should be... why should I NOT take my gun with me? Like I said before, the 2nd Ammendment says I should. You can't tell me If you were to take your family on a long road trip, you would not want to be able to protect them "just in case" you cross paths with some scumbag?

:uc:


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

"I mean this in the most sincere way.....is someone trying to kill you, or does the mob have a hit out on you? Why do you need to even take a gun on vacation?"

Seriously, if you're that worried about your safety while on vacation that you feel compelled to be armed, perhaps you should take a proactive approach and avoid this vacation to FL and go somewhere you feel safe! considerng the foresaid you will not relax and enjoy your vacation thus negating the premise a vacation is preempted upon. Also if you engage in alcohol consumption as many vacationers do while CCW then you are asking for trouble as you are if you bring your piece to the beach or anywhere else where reasonable vacationers frequent. People will question their safety and your sanity!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The answer is....FL does NOT recognize MA's permit. Why doesn't FL recognize MA's permit? because MA doesn't recognize FL's permit. 

Also note: If you where to jump in your car with your CCW, you would be "illegal" in CT, NY, NJ, RI, DC, , DE, VA, and almost every other state on your trip including FL. 

Why? Since MA will not recognize anyone elses permit, very few states will recognize your permit. 

Your options: Get a non resident CCW license from FL...not hard to do 
just get the application, get it notarized, submit your training info, fee, photo, and wait 90 days. 

Also UT is a very popular permit as it's recognized by so many other states. 

On this trip, leave the gun home.


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

*Check out HR 218. If you are a sworn LE officer you can carry in any of the 50 states. *http://www.leaa.org/


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The fellow already said that he isn't. Also HR 218 doens
t work if the state doesn't have a program in place to allow for it.

Not many states do yet and DC surely doesn't.



BigDog15 @ Sat 23 Oct said:


> *Check out HR 218. If you are a sworn LE officer you can carry in any of the 50 states. *http://www.leaa.org/


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

I wouldn't chance it. Why waste your time with the hassel if you are stopped. Plus, it isn't going to look good if you are trying to get onto a dept. Even as a sworn LEO, I wouldn't chance the new federal act passed. Odds are if you piss an out of stater off, they are going ot make life miserable for you. I have driven down that way many of times, stay on the main roads and don't do anything stupid and you will be fine...


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

> The fellow already said that he isn't. Also HR 218 doens
> t work if the state doesn't have a program in place to allow for it.
> 
> Not many states do yet and DC surely doesn't.


What program(s) are supposed to be in place, as this law is pretty specific?!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I determined that the gun will stay home about 15 posts ago. Thanks for the info


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I drove to Knoxville, TN and back armed with nothing other than my german shepard mix. Bring a dog, they're better company and less apt to get you in legal caca.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Correct, HR 218 signed by the President of the United States took the silly need for sworn Law Enforcement Officers to need to obtain a license to carry in all states. Under this law you can even carry on passenger aircraft on continental US flights after you meet FAA regulations. To carry you need proof that you are a sworn law enforcement officer (ie. badge, ID, letter from your chief on department letterhead).

Remember, It's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6..


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

1. There is not law in place that allows for an "almost" cop to be protected by HR 218.

"This section shall not be construed to supersede or limit the laws of any State that--
(2) prohibit or restrict the possession of firearms on any State or local government property, installation, building, base, or park."

2. What about the provision for stopping carry on State and Local property? 
It specifically mentions buildings and parks...so let me ask you does the State and Local gov't own roads? Do lots of states have provisions that say you can't carry a loaded firearm in on on a vehicle unless with x permit? Do they also have laws that say you can't carry a loaded firearm on a public way except under enumerated situations?

The premption only goes so far in HR 218, dues either to poor wording or specifically confusing wording.

3. TO date MA and many other states have not implimented a program for qualification for retired officers (not that it matters for this fellow).

"(5) during the most recent 12-month period, has met, at the expense of the individual, the State's standards for training and qualification for active law enforcement officers to carry firearms;"
" The identification required by this subsection is--

`(1) a photographic identification issued by the agency from which the individual retired from service as a law enforcement officer that indicates that the individual has, not less recently than one year before the date the individual is carrying the concealed firearm, been tested or otherwise found by the agency to meet the standards established by the agency for training and qualification for active law enforcement officers to carry a firearm of the same type as the concealed firearm; or

`(2)(A) a photographic identification issued by the agency from which the individual retired from service as a law enforcement officer; and

* Where in MA do we have this program?*
`(B) a certification issued by the State in which the individual resides that indicates that the individual has, not less recently than one year before the date the individual is carrying the concealed firearm, been tested or otherwise found by the State to meet the standards established by the State for training and qualification for active law enforcement officers to carry a firearm of the same type as the concealed firearm."



m613 @ Sun 24 Oct said:


> > The fellow already said that he isn't. Also HR 218 doens
> > t work if the state doesn't have a program in place to allow for it.
> >
> > Not many states do yet and DC surely doesn't.
> ...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Whoa!

SOT II............I agree with you, in so far that most jurisdictions have no program in place for *RETIRED* officers that relates to H.R. 218. But you know case law will address this issue really quick I'll bet. There are plenty of retired LEO's with credentials and LTC's. There will be a scramble to come up with documentation and policies.

However, any of us active, governmental agency-employed, agency firearm authorized, persons with a state issued LTC have nothing to fear.

Again within the context of the original question, No way a civilian can carry _*concealed *_in all fifty states. (no matter how many agencies you're close to)


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

mpd61 @ Sun Oct 24 said:


> Whoa!
> 
> SOT II............I agree with you, in so far that most jurisdictions have no program in place for *RETIRED* officers that relates to H.R. 218. But you know case law will address this issue really quick I'll bet. There are plenty of retired LEO's with credentials and LTC's. There will be a scramble to come up with documentation and policies.
> 
> ...


My friend... you make it sound like i was saying the fact that i'm "close" to getting on a couple departments I should be able to carry in all states. This topic is getting beaten to death... My opinion is that I think the fact that a LTC in one state is not good for all is a violation of the 2nd ammendment. Don't get nervous folks.. the pistol will be staying home.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

EMcNeice @ 24 Oct 2004 13:09 said:


> mpd61 @ Sun Oct 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Again within the context of the original question, No way a civilian can carry _*concealed *_in all fifty states. (no matter how many agencies you're close to)
> ...


I know I was a bit sarcastic, sorry. I agree. If you have an LTC then it should be good in all states like a Drivers Licence. (Oh sorry, that would make sense!)
:wink:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

We will see. I pity the fellow that ends up being the test case in any event.

Also I would pity the fellow that is a police officer that brings his gun into Boston, NYC, DC, anywhere in CA and NJ under the auspice of HR 218. The more I read about HR 218 and how the wording came about and what a compromise it was from the original...it seems clear to me HR 218 is a "feel good" piece of legislation that will be as "effective" on stoping crime and promoting safety as the AWB was.



mpd61 @ Sun 24 Oct said:


> Whoa!
> 
> SOT II............I agree with you, in so far that most jurisdictions have no program in place for *RETIRED* officers that relates to H.R. 218. But you know case law will address this issue really quick I'll bet. There are plenty of retired LEO's with credentials and LTC's. There will be a scramble to come up with documentation and policies.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

XX XX XX.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

MarkBoston @ 24 Oct 2004 17:41 said:


> *I'm going to drive to Florida in January. I'll be carrying my Glock model 23 on my right hip and driving mostly on RT. 95. The written intent of the law is to allow law enforcement officers to carry freely throughout the country. I'm not a lawyer nor do I intend to give half ass legal advice based upon what I think is written.
> 
> As for out of state law enforcement officers carrying in Boston. Unless Martha Stewart stops you don't worry about it. I've carried out of state for years and never ever had a problem.
> *


I'm going to Naples in February. My .40 S&W will be going with me. the only time it's out of my reach will be in checked baggage during the flight.
:wink:


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

That was kinda where I was going with this topic. Im a ft certified, current police officer, so if Im going to mass, the way this federal bill reads I don't need a permit, RIGHT?!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

m613 @ 25 Oct 2004 17:38 said:


> That was kinda where I was going with this topic. Im a ft certified, current police officer, so if Im going to mass, the way this federal bill reads I don't need a permit, RIGHT?!


If your agency is a government entity(State/municipal), issues you a firearm, and you've got a N.H. handgun permit, I doubt any cop here in Mass will care.
:wink:
Just remember, you're a responsible citizen, not a cop in Mass.
:sh:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I think its pretty simple.. If you don't get locked up for something stupid, and you don't go around flashing the gun.. you'll be fine.

As someone else said in another thread before... "carry like it's illegal". Don't let others know you're packing heat.


----------

